# Heiss auf Eis



## Maddin (4. Januar 2004)

Moin Boardies.....

...watt war'n wir heute heiss..... Angestachelt durch den Erfolg vom letzten Eisangeln, konnten uns weder Wind, 
noch Schnee und Eis davon abhalten an die Küste zu düsen.... Okay, die letzten Kilometer eher schliddern und schleichen auf Reifen.... 
Angekommen, sogleich völlig überhastet in die Klamotten gestürzt....

(Danke Vossi für den Einstieg :q)







Ace allerdings war so fix, dass ich Ihn kurzzeitig aus den Augen verloren hatte.....er hat sich kurzer Hand über die Steilküste geschlichen und sich hinunter gestürzt.






Unten aufgeschlagen traute er seinen Augen nicht, lag da doch Gerät im Wert von mind. 2351,75 € direkt vor ihm! Seine Freude dauerte nicht lange an, da auch ich gekonnt die Steilküste hinunter glitt und mir das Gerät wegschnappte, bevor er sich aus seiner Blutlache erheben konnte .






Solch eine Tat meinerseits kann nicht ungestraft bleiben. Kaum betrat ich das Element Wasser folgte eine Meldung seitens meines rechten Fusses an mein Gehirn.....

Fuss: "Kalt hier"
Hirn: "Normal....is´ Januar und das Wasser hat 3°C"
Fuss: "Schon klar, aber is´ nass hier...."
Hirn: "Nass is´ auch normal weil Wasser halt....;+...nass?"
Fuss: "Jo"
Hirn: "Dann hat der Neoprenfüßling ein Loch!"
Maddin: "*Schei.sse*"

Zum Glück trat nur wenig Wasser ein, dennoch sprudelte ich nicht grad über vor Freude. Ich fischte größtenteils mit der Fliege, Ace versuchte es auch mal mit dem Blinker. Später kamen noch AndreasG samt Kumpel und Saeboe vorbei. Saeboe konnte noch einen feisten Dorsch mit der Blinkerrute überlisten. Mehr Fisch ließ sich leider bei uns nicht blicken.

Ace und Saeboe hatten auf dem Rückweg immer noch nicht genug von der Kälte....so zog es sie wieder ins kühle Nass. 











Das meine Finger mittlerweile aufgetaut sind brauche ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen. Auf jeden Fall hat das heutige Treffen wieder mal gezeigt, dass Angler wirklich verrückt sind. Und heute waren wir auch nicht die einzigen :q :q


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Januar 2004)

> Hirn: "Nass is´ auch normal weil Wasser halt.......nass?"
> Fuss: "Jo"
> Hirn: "Dann hat der Neoprenfüßling ein Loch!"
> Maddin: "Schei.sse"



Die neue Scierra???

Das ist wirklich Schei.sse!


----------



## Ace (4. Januar 2004)

Während "Nassfuss-Maddin" dem Fliegenfischen fröhnte drillte Seaboe den einzigen Dorsch des Tages


----------



## Gnilftz (4. Januar 2004)

Moin Maddin!!!
Goiler Bericht!!! :q :q :q 
Aber die Scierra :c , hoffentlich wenigstens Garantiefall!!!
Immerhin habt Ihr einen Dorsch verarztet, bei uns war Dunkeltuten...
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Ace (4. Januar 2004)

so rein optisch gesehen ein herrlicher Wintermorgen...sieht auch garnicht so kalt aus auf den Bildern(bibber)


----------



## theactor (4. Januar 2004)

HI,

Toller Schmunzelbericht und tolle Bilder! 
Schade, dass der Fisch nicht so recht wollte... 
Ich war noch von Kiel etwas festgefroren und meine Steuervorbereitungen lächelten mich heute an, so dass ich mich für den Schreibtisch entschieden habe  

@Maddin: wie hast Du das den ganzen Tag ausgehalten bei DEN Temperaturen und nassen Latschern?! 

Gruß,
Sönke #h

P.S.
@Ace: Deine Bilder sind ja wohl auch echt der Hammer! Super! (*sabber*)


----------



## MichaelB (4. Januar 2004)

Moin,

schön geschrieben, liest sich so als wenn Ihr trotz nasser Socken und (fast) kein Fisch ordentlich Spaß hattet #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Franky (4. Januar 2004)

Hugh Häutling der Naßfußindianer (oder Nassfußens, ääh Nassfüße...:q)
Wer'n Schaden hat... Große schiete, aey! Normalerweise hätte das mit einer dicken Blanken belohnt werden müssen!!!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2004)

...:q :q :q ..geil Maddin.... be inspired :q 
Jeden Tag so ein Bericht und ich komme aus dem Lachmuskelkater nicht mehr raus....
Absolut obergenial...und geile Bilders dazu :m 
wird Zeit, dass wir auch mal wieder 'ne Tour machen ....
was ist mit nächstem Sonntag :q


----------



## Maddin (4. Januar 2004)

@Mario
Ja, die neue Scierra....son Schiet. Werde morgen gleich beim Händler vorstellig.

@Thedryfoottor
Am Anfang wars nur hinten an der Hacke kalt...nachher habe ich gar nichts mehr gemerkt:q So kalte Füße hatte ich lange nicht mehr. Aber ab und zu mal raus aus dem Wasser und gut war....

@Vossi
Mal schauen was der Weekendplaner so sagt. Ne Ersatzhose habe ich....kann nur nicht so weit ins Wasser, sonst werde ich feucht im Schritt :q .

@Ace
Nassfuss-Martin.....goil......auch goile Pics!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2004)

> sonst werde ich feucht im Schritt


 ... ich weiss ja nicht, was Du mit den Fischen machst, bzw. die Fische mit Dir.....:q :q 
Meinst Du nicht, dass in einer Woche was neues rankommt...;+


----------



## Tinsen (4. Januar 2004)

ihr seid wirklich hardcore  !!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Januar 2004)

Klasse Bericht Maddin, echt witzig. Ich hoffe nur das das mit deiner neuen Hose ein gutes Ende nimmt.


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Januar 2004)

Goiler Bericht. Die niegelnagelneue Scierra? Das ist ja ein Jammer. Hau sie dem Händler um die Ohren und sag du nimmst sein Auto oder eine neue Büchs wächst übern Tisch.

Wir waren heute auch Fliegewedeln. Echter Winter in DK gewesen. Schnee ohne Ende. Rausgezerrt haben wir aber auch nichts.


----------



## Laksos (4. Januar 2004)

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrr, isch das kalt auf den Bildern!


----------



## theactor (4. Januar 2004)

HI,

@Maddin: ..naja.. hauptsache, der ein oder andere Zeh' ist nicht im leckem ScierrraSchuh hängen geblieben...

Bin mal gespannt wie kulant die Jungz sind: eigentlich fabrizieren die ja durchaus saubre Ware...

Grüße
theantifrostbeulentor #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2004)

Hey Mäddin.....ich drücke auch die Daumen...sach mal Bescheid, wie es gelaufen ist .....



> theantifrostbeulentor


Früher hat man Leute wie Dich ...... ach lassen wir das :q :q :q


----------



## theactor (4. Januar 2004)

HI,

@Dorschdiggler: nenee... werden sie mal ruhig präzise (dann weiss ich, was ich beim nächsten mal zu einpacken muss.. (MINDESTENS werde ich das Sago zuhause lassen


----------



## Maddin (4. Januar 2004)

@Sieäktör
Beim 2ten Fischen mit der Hose gleich ein Leck (bei sachgemäßer Handhabung)....wenn die mal nicht kulant sind :e

@Wössi


> ich weiss ja nicht, was Du mit den Fischen machst, bzw. die Fische mit Dir.....


Die Alte hat ein kleines Leck im Schritt!

Mal sehen.....bin mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig ob ich bei der Supratex bleibe....vielleicht doch die Tundra, oder die Wiking. Die Wiking habe ich mit Stiefeln.....seit mind. 6 Jahren keine Probleme. Aber mal sehen was José sagt......


----------



## Ace (4. Januar 2004)

> Die Alte hat ein kleines Leck im Schritt!



wessen Alte ????:q:q:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2004)

> Die Alte hat ein kleines Leck im Schritt


 ... versuche es mal mit Karpfen...die sind zärtlicher :q :q :q 

Ich denke mal, dass das echt Zufall gewesen sein muss.....
Kann ja mal passieren...(aber nicht zweimal)
Ich denke Du wirst berichten


----------



## Maddin (4. Januar 2004)

> wessen Alte ????


Meine alte Wathose!!!!! Ihr *Schweine* !

So...ich geh jetzt ins Bett....ohne Karpfen!:q 
Nacht!


----------



## Dorschdiggler (4. Januar 2004)

> So...ich geh jetzt ins Bett....ohne Karpfen


 .... aber mitz "lecker Alter" <----- Deine Worte :q :q :q


----------



## MichaelB (5. Januar 2004)

Moin,

@Maddin: José wird sagen, daß er wie immer nur Dein Bestes will - und das nicht zu knapp  
Ich drück Dir trotzdem alle Daumen, daß Du bald wieder im Trockenen stehst/watest #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Medo (5. Januar 2004)

@ maddin

wie auf dem AB Treff berichtet ist es laut Aussage Grosshändler ja eh nicht die tolle Bücks.
Habe da eine Grosshändleradr. bzw Telefonnummer, welche ich Dir als PM sende.
Dort habe ich mit einer Frau Namens Heidi gesprochen ( DK)
Das Service Büro sitzt in Hameln, aber mehr als PM.


----------



## Maddin (5. Januar 2004)

Kleiner Zwischenstand in der feuchten Sache:

Hab die Hose vorhin beim Händler abgeliefert. Wird eingeschickt.

Gruß
Nassfuss-Martin


----------



## Salmonelle (5. Januar 2004)

COOL!
Krieg ich kalte Fingers nur vom Bilders gucken, wäre trotzdem gern dabei gewesen. Andererseits aber doch gut, dass da immer noch die 500 km dazwischen liegen (ich kann es nicht oft genug anmerken!), so wars dann etwas gemütlicher hinter dem warmen Ofen    ....
Hääh? ;+  hatte ich datt nich schon irgenzwo getippt? Kann schon sein, passt hier aber auch ganz gut...immer her mit son Blödsinn, Maddin...kann ich gut drüber lachen!

Gruß von Salmonelle


----------



## theactor (5. Januar 2004)

HI,

@Maddin: hast Du denn noch eine alte? Womit willst Du sonst den Mefos an den Kragen? (So eine Händlereinschickung geht ja meist sehr schnell ---mit bis zu 8 Wochen... )
Wie neu war das Ding denn? Denn anundfürsich sollte man erwarten, dass sie anstandslos *sofort* tauschen...

Gruß,
Sönke#h


----------



## Medo (5. Januar 2004)

@theactor
das Modell was Maddin hat, ist aus dem Handel aufgrund von
Verarbeitungsproblemen genommen worden.
Es gibt nur noch vereinzelt Reste, welche man nach Vertriebsgesell.
nicht kaufen sollte.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Januar 2004)

> dass sie anstandslos *sofort* tauschen


 ... das hätte ich aber auch gedacht....was hättest Du denn jetzt ohne Zweithose gemacht ;+ 
Gibt's dann leihweise was auf die nassen Socken  ;+

Und Medo...das aus dem Verkehr gezogene Modell war das mit angeschweissten Stiefeln....  

Hoffentlich hält meine :q


----------



## Gnilftz (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Medo _
> *@theactor
> das Modell was Maddin hat, ist aus dem Handel aufgrund von
> Verarbeitungsproblemen genommen worden.
> ...


 
@ Mario & Vossi
dann drückt mal die Daumen, dat Euch die Fööt nich ooch bald naß werden...   
oder betrifft das Manko nur die Büxen mit Stiefel??? 

Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Dorschdiggler (5. Januar 2004)

Mario hat die Tundra....
und es betrifft mienes Wissens nach nur die mit den Stiefeln....
(Hoffentlich stimmt das auch :q )


----------



## Medo (5. Januar 2004)

@ vossi
Ich ruf morgen mal den Grosshandel in DK an und teile mich dann mit.


----------



## Gnilftz (5. Januar 2004)

@ Vossi
ne 3. schlechte Nachricht verkraftest Du heute auch nicht meeeeehr... 
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Maddin (5. Januar 2004)

Also nach meinem Kenntnisstand haben auch nur die Supratex´s mit Stiefeln unter den Nähten gelitten. Die sollen dann immer direkt am Übergang Stiefel/Hose ausm Leim gegangen sein. Ich fand die Supratex äußerst bequem und mollig warm....ok bis auf den Fuß:q 

@Sönketor
Ne Ersatzhose habe ich....:b guckst du weiter oben...die Alte mit dem kleinen Leck im Schritt. Die Supratex hatte ich gestern erst zum zweiten Mal an....also da geht noch was mit Garantie.


----------



## Gnilftz (5. Januar 2004)

@ Maddin
Ich finde es aber trotzdem nicht sehr toll, daß die Hose nach dem 2. Fischen eingeschickt wird, da hätte ein Tausch oder eine Wandlung, sprich ne andere Hose, kommen müssen. Wenn Du jetzt keine andere hättest, wärst Du gaaaanz schön gea....!!!
Gruß
Heiko #h


----------



## Maddin (5. Januar 2004)

Ich schick dir mal ne PM.


----------



## marioschreiber (5. Januar 2004)

> Mario hat die Tundra....
> und es betrifft mienes Wissens nach nur die mit den Stiefeln....



Die SUPRATEX !!!
Meine Tundra hält mich schon seid zwei Jahren warm UND trocken !


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Januar 2004)

Einfach ein goiler Bericht :q :q :q 

Grüße Stephan


----------



## theactor (5. Januar 2004)

HI,

Hm... grad wenn die Hose eh' Probleme hat verstehe ich die Einschickorgie nicht.. sollen sie Maddin gefälligst ein "Ausweichprodukt" geben... ;+ 

@Maddin: 





> die Alte mit dem kleinen Leck im Schritt.


HEY! Dann hast DU meine Hose geklaut!  Ist allerdings auch eher ein Nonameprodukt. Hat seit einiger zeit ein Leckli dass nach Ausziehen vermuten lässt, ich wäre ein Linksträger mit Prostataproblemen... 
Zunächst dachte ich: "Hey: Ein LECK im Schritt ist nie verkehrt!" ..dann war mir auf die Dauer die "Zunge" doch zu kalt.. 
Habe es dann mit dem Universalglobetrotterkleber versucht.
Aber entweder habe ich vorbeigeklebt oder die "Osteseezunge" ist einfach zu Schrittbegierig.. 
DICHT ist jedenfalls was anderes...

Aber den Winter und Sommer muss sie noch schaffen...

Gruß,
thebeialldemgeleckenervöswerdetor  #h


----------



## Maddin (5. Januar 2004)

@Thelinksträgtor
Kann nicht deine Büx sein, da man bei meiner auf Rechtsträger schliessen könnte  Ist allerdings auch schon mal geflickt worden....das (sündhaft)teure Stormsure hat zwar gute Dienste geleistet, aber das Ostseewasser ist halt gierig. Ich würde die Hose auch weiter tragen, aber das Walking mit der neuen war schon ganz genial!


----------



## Ace (5. Januar 2004)

@Theprostatator

Wie Maddin schon sagt "Stormsure" oder "Aquasure" hilft sehr gut gegen "Prostataprobleme". Um die 10 € ne kleine Tube...aber gut und elastisch. Gibt es zum Beispiel beim Spanier.

P.S.: Bei Risiken und Nebenwirkungen...:q


----------



## theactor (5. Januar 2004)

HI,

@Maddin: 





> aber das Walking mit der neuen war schon ganz genial


 .,.das hat jetzt aber nicht mit dieser merkwürdig anmutenden Stadtpark-Schnell-Latscherei zu tun, von der sich mittelalte ellis versprechen, sie würden wieder jung&knaggisch?!  

Du hast recht, das Klebezeug ist echt geradezu widerlich teuer... ich freue mich schon auf den Sommer -- da merkt man den Links-oder-Rechts-"Unfall" nicht so.. #t 

Gruß,
themachtsichunfreiwilliginnebüxtor #h


----------



## Medo (6. Januar 2004)

@theistdatteuertor
wenn de das Zeug hast und brauchst es nichtens, frier es ein
(oder nimm es zum Zapfenfischen mit).
Dann haste echt lang was davon.

Meine Tube Aquashure wird immer mal wieder gebraucht--Prostataprobleme-- versteht sich, wird verschlossen und dann wie mein Taschengeld behandelt (EINGEFROREN).


----------



## theactor (6. Januar 2004)

Hi Ausläuferboardies, 

bei meiner ersten Klebesession blieb nichts zum Einfrieren übrig  
Aber einem Boardietipp folgend (weiss gar nicht mehr wer's war..) habe ich das gleiche Zeug (mit anderem Namen) bei GLOBETROTTER erstanden. Da kann man - im Vergleich zum Spanier - rund 2€ sparen pro Tube. (Abgesehen davon, dass man da so allerilei sinnvollen Kleinkram für die Angelei findet!)

Gruß,
thehoffentlichklebeichnichtdienudelmitfesttor #h


----------



## Maddin (6. Januar 2004)

@Thenudelmitfestklebertor
Ne....ich meine das Walking von Weißenhaus nach Sehlendorf über die Steilküste und am Strand zurück 

Hab heute morgen mit meinem Händler teleniert und der bestellt für mich die Tundra. Feddich.....vom Überschussbetrag wird Bindematerial gekauft


----------



## Medo (6. Januar 2004)

@ maddin

gleiche Nachricht wollte ich Dir auch geben.

Dein Händler hat die Büx schon bestellt und sie kommt aus DK zu Dir rüber.
Hat doch nett geklappt. 

Hätte Dein Spanier aber wissen müssen lt. Vertrieb von de Büx

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Gnilftz (6. Januar 2004)

@ Maddin
dann biste ja bald wieder trocken im Schritt!!!    
Schön, daß dat Ganze ein rühmliches Ende hat... 
Gruß & TL
Heiko


----------



## Ace (6. Januar 2004)

schön das es jetzt doch noch alles so klappt wie du es dir vorgestellt hast...find ich auch super das er mitmacht.


----------



## marioschreiber (6. Januar 2004)

...und denn hast du auch endlich ´ne hübsche Büx


----------



## theactor (6. Januar 2004)

HI,

@Maddin: 





> Hab heute morgen mit meinem Händler teleniert und der bestellt für mich die Tundra. Feddich.....vom Überschussbetrag wird Bindematerial gekauft


Funky! Da hat er noch eingelenkt?! SO soll es sein! That's cool!

Dann werde ich am Strand wohl der Einzige sein, bei dem man auf Tragerichtung schließen kann  

#6 #6 
thebegeisterttor #h


----------



## Reppi (7. Januar 2004)

> Dann werde ich am Strand wohl der Einzige sein, bei dem man auf Tragerichtung schließen kann


Jetzt verwechselst Du aber deine Wathose mit der Latexhose:q :q :q :q


----------



## Maddin (7. Januar 2004)

@Reppi
Meinst du das Thelatextor die hier gut steht?






 :l

Für den Preis bekommt man aber schon zwei wesentlich wärmere Neoprens:q :q


----------



## Reppi (7. Januar 2004)

So kennt man in aus Funk und Fernsehen


----------



## marioschreiber (7. Januar 2004)

> Wathose  0,6 mm geklebte Qualität mit Stiefel
> 
> Wenn es mal richtig nass wird von unten, dann bleiben Sie in dieser Wathose mit angearbeiteten kniehohen Stiefel ( ungefüttert )garantiert trocken. Mit Aufpreis erhalten Sie auch den Reißverschluß vonrn und durch den Schritt zur Taiile hinten! Verstellbare Träger gehören zum Standard dieser Hose
> 
> .



Trocken ja, aber nur 0,6 mm !


----------



## Maddin (7. Januar 2004)

> Reißverschluß vonrn und durch den Schritt zur Taiile hinten


Das würde allerdings einiges erleichtern:q Aber für diese Jahreszeit völlig ungeeignet! Außerdem sammelt sich da bestimmt soviel Schwitzwasser, dass nicht zu unterscheiden ist ob Links- oder Rechtsträger! Oh man.....


----------



## Ace (7. Januar 2004)

:q:q:q
Ihr alten Perverslinge...ist nur ne Frage der Zeit wann Dorsch1 hier wieder aufschlägt


----------



## Dorschdiggler (7. Januar 2004)

Ich bin geplettet...kaum bin ich mal einen Tag nicht da, schon wird wieder rumgeferkelt :q 
Aber es ist echt erstaunlich, wer in der Mittagspause alles zum lesen der Ferkeleien im Board is....Gelle Ace, Maddin, Medo...um nur ein paar zu nennen :q :q :q


----------



## Ace (7. Januar 2004)

hehehe...ich hab Urlaub ;-)


----------



## Maddin (7. Januar 2004)

He, ich hatte heute auch nen Tag frei, Ehrenwort!


----------



## theactor (7. Januar 2004)

Hi,

:q 
Maddin: das is ja WIDERLICH! Sowas und ICH tragen!!!


.. ahm...




wo kriegt man das geile Teil noch genau...?
(Cool, in LackundLEder nach Dorschschlampen peitschen....!)

Gruß,
thelatextor :m


----------



## MichaelB (8. Januar 2004)

Moin,

@thelatextor: boar ey kannst Du guuut aussehen :k :k  und diese schicken Tattoos, ich erblasse vor Neid...:q 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## theactor (8. Januar 2004)

JaHAAA! 
Da kommst Du mit einer grau-blonden Sturmbringermatte nicht gegenan! 

:q 
thetattootor #h


----------



## MichaelB (8. Januar 2004)

Moin,

*GRAU* - blond??? Habe ich da *GRAU* - blond gelesen??? :r  :e   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Fischkoopp (8. Januar 2004)

@ MichaelB

GRAU - Blond ???  Der Latexlappenträger ist doch nur neidisch .

Ab wann trägst Du denn die neuen Lappen ;+ :q 

Ach Gottchen, wäre das ne Show - zwei Latexträger mit ihren Ruten in den Händen am Wasser :l  :q

Mfg Fischkoopp #h  #h  #h


----------



## Medo (8. Januar 2004)

> GRAU - blond??? Habe ich da GRAU - blond gelesen???



was ist das den sonst für ne' Farbe ??


----------



## theactor (8. Januar 2004)

HI,

also BITTE! Mehr als raucherdunkelgelb kann man dem ja nun abgewinnen! 

@Medo: MACH DEN NICHT SO GROß -- das sieht schon wieder schwer nach Hagelschauer und Blitzeis aus... 

#h 
Sö


----------



## Reppi (8. Januar 2004)

Scheint schon anzufangen :e :e :e
Sonntag sind 5-6 MichaelB-Stärken auf der Sönke-Skala gemeldet; also wieder Drück-Wetter :r :r 
Ich werde wohl Samstag mal schauen = 2-3 :m 
Wer sich also von dem Voodooooo-Clan fernhalten möchte............
geheime PN an mich, sonst haben wir wohl Samstag schon den ersten Herbststurm dieses Jahres:q


----------



## theactor (8. Januar 2004)

HI,

Samstag absoluter NO-GO...
Schönen Dank, STormbringer... kaum wirst Du grau wirst Du Wochenendgrantig   

Gruß,
thefischtruheisbaldleertor #h


----------



## MichaelB (8. Januar 2004)

Moin,

das habt Ihr jetzt davon  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Januar 2004)

....nun hackt doch nicht alle auf dem "grauen Bläser" herum....
woher soll es denn wehen...könnte mich ja glatt zu einem "Strandspaziergang" mit Rute überreden lassen  :q


----------



## MichaelB (8. Januar 2004)

Moin,

ick wulli watt mit grauen Bläser   und während Ihr Samstag bei gemachem Wetterchen Angeln geht werde ich arbeiten - meinen Anglerkollegen zuliebe, allerdings kann ich Sonntag dann für nix mehr garantieren  

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschdiggler (8. Januar 2004)

> allerdings kann ich Sonntag dann für nix mehr garantieren


 ...... okay... ich suche noch Anschluss :q 
und so'n grauer Bläser .....hehehehe


----------



## MichaelB (9. Januar 2004)

Moin,

vielleicht gibt es im Netz ja sowas wie graue-blaeser.de, dort suchen dann bestimmt auch Gleichgesinnte "Anschluß"...    

Gruß
Michael, lässt lieber blasen 

P.S.: aber nicht von "grau"


----------

